# BONNE ANNÉE !



## krystof (26 Décembre 2007)

Voilà, comme ça, c'est fait.

En plus, j'ai l'accord du Grand Chef


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2007)

krystof a dit:


> Pour une fois que j'ouvre un thread de qualité, vous pourriez faire un effort... tout de même...


Ah oui, pardons.

Alors, en 2008, sur MacG :
* Je mettrais des smileys partout
* Je dirais bonjour à l'accueil
* Je serais gentil
* Je dirais "bravo pour ton switch" ou "A quand les photos" dans Switch et conseil d'achat
* Je dirais que "les modos y sont méchant, mais pas tous, que quand même y en a des biens, mais pas tous"
* Je ne viendrais plus au bar, c'est très mal fréquenté.

Voilà.
J'ai bon ?


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2007)

Clair que moi je jète pas mon calendrier 2007.


----------



## krystof (26 Décembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tiens, vous saviez que le calendrier dit Grégorien, c'était un coup des impérialistes ?
> 
> C'est le lobby des marchands de calendriers qui a fait le coup, pour t'obliger à en acheter un nouveau tous les ans.
> 
> Les salauds !



Parce que toi, tu achètes un calendrier tous les ans ???


----------



## krystof (26 Décembre 2007)

Ne vous éloignez pas du fil, s'il vous plaît.  

Ici, tout n'est qu'ordre et beauté. Luxe, calme et volupté.


----------



## Nobody (26 Décembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah oui, pardons.
> 
> Alors, en 2008, sur MacG :
> * Je mettrais des smileys partout
> ...



Ouais. En même temps, tu prends pas beaucoup de risques: tu as tout mis au conditionnel, petit canaillou.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2007)

krystof a dit:


> Ici, tout n'est qu'ordre et beauté. Luxe, calme et volupté.



[youtube]Ptiw7-2prYs[/youtube]


----------



## CouleurSud (26 Décembre 2007)

Houla ! Une nouvelle année ! Et je n'étais même pas au courant

Mais ce qui est nouveau provoque en moi de sourdes angoisses. Alors pour éviter les sueurs froides, les nausées, l'estomac noué, les insomnies et les réactions allergiques, je préfère vous souhaiter
Une bonne année 1967​:style::love:​C'était une belle année 1967. J'en rappelle quelques évènements :
Sortie du premier disque du Velvet Underground, de _Sergeant Pepper_ des Beatles, de _La société du spectacle_ de Debord. Et puis aussi en 1967 : mai 68, la naissance de Pamela Anderson, le 50° anniversaire de la Révolution d'Octobre, le 60° anniversaire des Demoiselles d'Avignon


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Décembre 2007)

bon, on vas prendre quoi comme bonnes résolutions pour cette anée 2008 sur macG ? :rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau: une idée ?


----------



## elKBron (26 Décembre 2007)

avoir un bar propre ?


ouch ! y a du boulot...


----------



## sundance (26 Décembre 2007)

parait que çà porte malheur de souhaiter bonne année avant l'heure  

bon perso c'est décidé j'me réincarne, j'sais pas trop en quoi pour l'instant mais le squelette commence sérieusement à partir en cendres  

meilleurs voeux à tous et surtout une excellente santé, si la santé va tout va, enfin normalement !:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2007)

sundance a dit:


> parait que çà porte malheur de souhaiter bonne année avant l'heure


 

Bonne année à toutes et à tous !!!


----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2007)

sundance a dit:


> si la santé va tout va, enfin normalement !:hein:


 
En effet, quand on a la santé c'est pas grave d'être malade.

:rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2007)

Je la sens "Tornade Blanche" cette année 2008, si elle commence comme ce topic...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je la sens "Tornade Blanche" cette année 2008, si elle commence comme ce topic...


Pourvu qu'on ait assez de pailles !


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2007)

Moi la poudreuse, je la préfère sous les skis... :rateau:


----------



## elKBron (26 Décembre 2007)

on a quasiment tous un ipod qui fait office de miroir et des CB. trop cool nowel


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2007)

Votre annee 2008 j'en est rien a foutre mais par contre votre 31 je vous le souhaites bien delirant.

Bon allez je me casse. A la prochaine.


----------



## Nobody (26 Décembre 2007)

odré a dit:


> Bon allez je me casse. A la prochaine.



NOOOOOOOOON! Revieeeeeeeeens!!! J'ai les mêmes à la maison!


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Décembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Moi la poudreuse, je la préfère sous les skis... :rateau:


 'tain, t'es le producteur ou quoi pour pouvoir faire du ski dedans ?


----------



## kisbizz (26 Décembre 2007)

!!!

bonne année


----------



## macaronique (26 Décembre 2007)

Oui à 2008 !


----------



## NED (26 Décembre 2007)

Mais c'est pas encore l'heure ???   
Attendez un peu....
Rhaaaaa !

_Vous allez faire comme l'Iphone, on en parlait trop avant que ça arrive, maintenant qu'il est là on s'en bat les noisettes._

*Alors un peu de patience et on se la fête ...heu....mardi prochain !
 
*


----------



## joeldu18cher (31 Décembre 2007)

BONNE ANNÉE MAC G , BONNE ANNÉE PARTICIPANTS DE MAC !


----------



## joeldu18cher (31 Décembre 2007)

le bar est vide ...seulement deux membres et vingt invités sont au dessus des fils du bar ... aucun message n'y est posté .. les verres sont rangés ... il est temps de s'en aller


----------



## vleroy (31 Décembre 2007)

pfff, t'inquiètes, je ferais le service, ce n'est pas le genre de la maison de laisser des verres vides et avec une mauvaise vinasse


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2007)

Bonne année à tous !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Décembre 2007)

Je vous souhaite ce qu'il y a de meilleur pour 2008 ...:love:
...santé, paix, amour, amitié, joie, bonheur et une herbe bien verte bourrée de pâquerettes pour vous rouler dedans au printemps prochain...
En attendant, je vous embrasse...:love::love:


----------



## vleroy (31 Décembre 2007)

je te retourne le "poutou" :love: 
pour l'herbe, le chien l'a mis dans un tel état, qu'on va se rouler dans la boue mais bon 2008 ne sera pas pire que les autres, si, juste un jour en plus, donc plus de posts


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Décembre 2007)




----------



## vleroy (31 Décembre 2007)

on dirait pas qu'il a vu Carla Bruni:rateau:


----------



## macaronique (31 Décembre 2007)

Ne vous inquiétez pas. L'année commence bien par ici, 11:39 du matin et toujours pas la fin du monde.


----------



## vleroy (31 Décembre 2007)

macaronique a dit:


> Ne vous inquiétez pas. L'année commence bien par ici, 11:39 du matin et toujours pas la fin du monde.



oui mais toi, c'est différend, tu comptes les moutons, tu nous l'a déjà dit:rateau: Nous on compte les minutes (avant d'aller rejoindre Madame bien sûr)


----------



## meskh (31 Décembre 2007)

de tout coeur, paix et amour pour vous et vos proches :love:


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Décembre 2007)

BoNnE aNnEe 




et see u l'année prochaine on mac gé


----------



## vleroy (31 Décembre 2007)

ben see u demain


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Décembre 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> oui mais toi, c'est différend, tu comptes les moutons, tu nous l'a déjà dit:rateau: Nous on compte les minutes (avant d'aller rejoindre Madame bien sûr)



*OU ENCORE*
sa main droite.


----------



## meskh (31 Décembre 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> et see u l'année prochaine on mac gé





vleroy a dit:


> ben see u demain



si on a encore de l'electricité


----------



## vleroy (31 Décembre 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *OU ENCORE*
> sa main droite.



Je comprends mieux le divan dans ta signature... si tu veux parler, allonge toi


----------



## macaronique (1 Janvier 2008)

Aaaaargh !  C'est la fin du brunch !


----------



## PommeQ (1 Janvier 2008)

Bonne année à tous ... j'en suis à la premiere tété de la nuit :rateau:


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Janvier 2008)

Bonne année de la lune.

Tous le bien possible aux membres de MacGeneration et aux autres aussi.

Et svp me cassez pas ma belle vue, préservez-nous cette planète.  

C'moon.


----------



## macinside (1 Janvier 2008)

généralement pour moi les années impair sont merdique, espérons :rateau:

par contre les serveurs sms des opérateurs sont tous mort :rateau:


----------



## vleroy (1 Janvier 2008)

macinside a dit:


> par contre les serveurs sms des opérateurs sont tous mort :rateau:



ça en fait toujours moins à recevoir 

bonne année à tous


----------



## kisbizz (1 Janvier 2008)

Felice anno nuovo !!!!!!:love: 


baci tantissimi :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Sloughi (1 Janvier 2008)

Bonne Année


----------



## flotow (1 Janvier 2008)

moi aussi, je suis un gros nerd, et moi aussi (comme vleroy ) je viens poster mes voeux de nouvelle année, surtout a CouleurSud, qui nous accompagné(e) tout au long de cette année  (et je l'espere, par Julrou (15) qui a pris le relai pour cette nouvelle année. Qui reprendra le flambeau pour l'année prochaine? Les candidatures sont ouvertes


----------



## Php21 (1 Janvier 2008)

Bonne année à tous ...


----------



## vg93179 (1 Janvier 2008)

Oui, bonne année.
Et vive la liberté de la presse, le regroupement familial, le droit de grève, et Carla Bruni


----------



## mamyblue (1 Janvier 2008)

Que cette nouvelle année vous apporte du bonheur, de la joie , un brin de chance, beaucoup d'amour et surtout la santé. C'est très précieux la santé ...

Amicalement ... Bisous ... mamyblue


----------



## mac-aïoli (1 Janvier 2008)

Je vous souhaite à tous une douce et agréable année...
Pleins de petits bonheurs...
:love:


----------



## melaure (1 Janvier 2008)

Oui bonne année à tous aussi !


----------



## divoli (1 Janvier 2008)

*Bonne année à tous. 


*http://www.tetesaclaques.tv/video.php?vid=381


----------



## vleroy (1 Janvier 2008)

de quoi capoter ben raide   

bonne année à tous 

(et maintenant au boulot )


----------



## meskh (1 Janvier 2008)

alors allez-y  à fond dans 2008, encore plus vite qu'en 2007 

meilleurs voeux et bonne année à tous


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Janvier 2008)

*Une bonne et heureuse année 2008 pour toutes et tous.*


----------



## meskh (1 Janvier 2008)

Miam miam, on dirait des pates 

et au moins, la personne a visé le gogue, l'année commence... bien


----------



## loustic (1 Janvier 2008)

G2LOQ aurait pu nettoyer !
L'année commence mal !
 
Bonne année à tous.


----------



## clampin (1 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Lalis (1 Janvier 2008)

Blwyddyn Newydd Dda!
Bliadhna mhath ur!
Nollaig Shona Dhuit!
Godt Nytår!
Gott Nytt År!
Godt Nyttår!
Farsælt komandi ár!
Laimingu Naujuju Metu!
Head uut aastat!
Onnellista uutta vuotta!
Hauskaa Joulua!
Laimi'gu Jauno Gadu!
Een Gelukkig Nieuwjaar!
Schéint Néi Joer!
Un An Nou fericit!
Szczesliwego Nowego Roku!
Srecno novo leto!
Stastny novy rok!
etc.


----------



## DrFatalis (1 Janvier 2008)

Bonne année à tous!

Et paix sur les Terres Cupertiniennes aux macfans de bonne volonté...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## ScubaARM (1 Janvier 2008)

Excellente année à tous et à toutes,
Santé, bonheur et prospéritésans oublier
Force et Honneur


----------



## kisbizz (1 Janvier 2008)

et avec la nouvelle année est que je vais etre debannie d'un certain thread ?


----------



## divoli (1 Janvier 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> et avec la nouvelle année est que je vais etre debannie d'un certain thread ?



C'est lequel ?


----------



## vleroy (1 Janvier 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> et avec la nouvelle année est que je vais etre debannie d'un certain thread ?



Les grâces, c'est le 14 juillet


----------



## Simbouesse (1 Janvier 2008)

Bonne Année à toutes et à tous!
Que l'apple power soit avec vous et que tout ce que vous entreprendrez vous réussisse!

&#63743; &#63743;


----------



## al02 (1 Janvier 2008)

Bonne Ânée à tous !    

*ÂNÉE*, subst. fém.
_Charge que porte un âne._
(TLFi)

Sinon, plus sérieusement : _Bonne Année à toux et à tousse._ (je termine une bronchite)


----------



## La mouette (1 Janvier 2008)

Bonne année à toutes et tous


----------



## NED (1 Janvier 2008)

Tous mes voeux pour tous les Macgéens et Macgéènnes !!!
Biz,
NED...
:love:


----------



## kisbizz (1 Janvier 2008)

au fait , ki a trop picolé hier soir ?  




> Bonjour kisbizz,
> 
> Toute l'équipe des Forums MacGeneration vous souhaite, ce jour, un joyeux anniversaire et vous transmet ses meilleurs v&#339;ux de bonheur.
> 
> A bientôt sur les forums !


----------



## vleroy (1 Janvier 2008)

T'as qu'à te souvenir de ta date de naissance quand tu t'inscris


----------



## kisbizz (1 Janvier 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> T'as qu'à te souvenir de ta date de naissance quand tu t'inscris



surement pas le 1er janvier    


.....ou alors , j'ai sautée cette case qui mets la date au 1er janvier automatiquement ?  :rose:


----------



## EMqA (1 Janvier 2008)

Bonne et heureuse année 2008 à tous. :love:  

@ NED :


----------



## dool (2 Janvier 2008)

Ouais ben a toute l'équipe de présentez vous qui se retrouve ici je souhaite une bonne continuation et surtout une bonne santé hein (une maladie neuronale est vite attrapée là haut)...

:rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Janvier 2008)

Salut tout le monde! Que 2008 ne soit pas pire que 2007 pour chacun d'entre vous!


----------



## Amok (2 Janvier 2008)

Je vous rappelle que macg.co est depuis le 1/01, 0h00, un espace non fumeur.
Ceux qui ne peuvent pas tenir le temps d'un post ou d'une lecture sans assouvir leur vice sont donc priés de bien vouloir aller se la griller à plus de deux mètres de leur écran, en prenant bien soin d'ouvrir la fenêtre pour expulser la fumée à l'extérieur. Aucun cendrier ne sera toléré près du clavier pendant votre visite sur ce site. Tout individu enfreignant ces règles sera immédiatement banni.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Janvier 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Je vous rappelle que macg.co est depuis le 1/01, 0h00, un espace non fumeur.
> Ceux qui ne peuvent pas tenir le temps d'un post ou d'une lecture sans assouvir leur vice sont donc priés de bien vouloir aller se la griller à plus de deux mètres de leur écran, en prenant bien soin d'ouvrir la fenêtre pour expulser la fumée à l'extérieur. Aucun cendrier ne sera toléré près du clavier pendant votre visite sur ce site. Tout individu enfreignant ces règles sera immédiatement banni.


T'as du feu?


----------



## tirhum (2 Janvier 2008)

Tiens :


----------



## Bassman (2 Janvier 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> T'as du feu?



Hey fait tourner Ed !


----------



## loustic (2 Janvier 2008)

Les MacUsers sont naturellemnt respectueux du réglement.
Si quelques relents de puante fumée transpirent à travers
nos écrans intègres, ils ne peuvent provenir tels des virus
abhorrés que d'infects PC égarés.

Bonne année.

Edit. Tous les PC ne puent pas la charogne
certains, ceux d'aricosec en particulier, sentent
l'eau de Cologne.


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Janvier 2008)

bonne chance pour 2008 et joyeuses pâques


----------



## tantoillane (2 Janvier 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> bonne chance pour 2008 et joyeuses pâques





Il y a les rois avant pâques ...

Bonne année


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Janvier 2008)

_"Bonne année mon Q"_


----------



## kisbizz (2 Janvier 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> _"Bonne année mon Q"_



pourquoi ?
tu l'as amené a Chamonix pour la nouvelle année  ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Janvier 2008)

Bonne Saint patrick


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Janvier 2008)

bonne année pomme Q

bonne année mac g  bis repetita


----------



## Klakmuf (3 Janvier 2008)

loustic a dit:


> Tous les PC ne puent pas la charogne
> certains, ceux d'aricosec en particulier, sentent
> l'eau de Cologne.



*YA QUE LE GRAND BABU QUI SENT L'EAU DE COLOGNE !!!*

C'est le petit glabre qui pue la charogne.  

Nonne abbé tout de même.


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Janvier 2008)

c'est une catastrophe


----------



## stephaaanie (3 Janvier 2008)

On est quelle date là, déjà ? 
:rateau:


----------



## tirhum (4 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2008)

tirhum a dit:


>



Pas mieux


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Janvier 2008)

BONNE ANNÉE!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




année angelique ou ....?


----------



## richard-deux (11 Janvier 2008)

Bonne année à tous.


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Décembre 2008)

heu.... BONNE ANNÉE MAC G :rose: (avec plein de petis nouveaux macs et de créations pour le site)


alors après avoir digéré des agapes et fiestas de Noël ... passons aux préparatifs du dernier réveillon et aux voeux de nouvelle année! 

BONNE ANNÉE BORDEL!


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2008)

même pas en rêve


----------



## Bassman (26 Décembre 2008)

Non merci.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2008)

Ca se fait pas de souhaiter la bonne année avant le  1er janvier! 

Bonne année mon cul!


----------



## JPTK (26 Décembre 2008)

_B O N N E   A N N É E   T A S   D E   C O N S _​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Décembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ca se fait pas de souhaiter la bonne année avant le  1er janvier!
> 
> Bonne année mon cul!



Bah... Moi je suis plutôt "Bonne année mes couilles!" ; mais c'est vrai qu'il y a plusieurs écoles à ce sujet et que les différentes sensibilités ont droit de citée...


----------



## CouleurSud (26 Décembre 2008)

Enfin, vous savez bien, le joel, c'est un ange, il est tout paumé dans ses nuages
Donc, il ne se rappelle plus bien des dates
Il a dû croire qu'on était en 333666
Une date sûrement fatidique, voire importante pour lui

Donc, faites comme si de rien n'était 

Bonne année Joel


----------



## WebOliver (26 Décembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Il a dû croire qu'on était en 333666



Des indices font penser qu'il serait plutôt vers 1664. Mais bon...


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Décembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Des indices font penser qu'il serait plutôt vers 1664. Mais bon...


1664? ma mise en bière déjà?! 
pourquoi 1664?:rateau:
on apprenait sur france5 "c'est dans l'air" que jesus est né en moins 6 avant lui-même alors! 
et pi, j'ai dit les préparatifs pi les voeux!:rose:


----------



## Bassman (26 Décembre 2008)

Ca laisse la place pour ouvrir un autre fil le 1er janvier alors :sleep:


Vivement !! :mouais:


----------



## JPTK (26 Décembre 2008)

Je sais pas ce qui est le plus insupportable en fait... les gens qui souhaitent joyeux noël, ou alors ceux qui veulent souhaiter l'inverse :mouais: Vu que les 2e ont l'air de plus en plus nombreux, du coup plus nombreux que les 1er, je pense que c'est eux que je vais finalement détester le plus, ce sont eux les vrais beaufs, je le décrète maintenant tout de suite et c'est comme ça et puis cétou


----------



## Bassman (26 Décembre 2008)

Bonne idée, déteste moi, ça me fera une belle jambe.

Backcat a raison dans le fil qu'il a ouvert l'autre soir. Cet étalage de faux bon sentiment, d'une part c'est complètement décalé, de l'autre complètement faux, il serait temps de se l'avouer.

Je n'aime pas tout le monde, et plus je vieilli plus les souhaits lors des fêtes me paraissent naze. Non, je préfère largement profiter de ces moments pour voir/parler aux gens que j'aime, de leur dire ou montrer combien ils comptent pour moi plutôt que de souhaiter une hypothétique "bonne année" qui, de toutes façons ne m'engage à rien, pas plus que la lecture de leur horoscope pour l'année à venir signé Elisabeth Tessier.

Tout ceci me parait du même niveau que les croyances religieuses. Celles-ci sont de plus en plus étalé, malheur à ceux qui n'ont pas de croyance particulière.
Je ne suis pas croyant dans aucune religion, mais j'ai ma conception et compréhension de ce qui est couramment appelé la foi. Et la définition de ce mot me parait tellement intime, personnel et propre qu'il m'apparaît complètement incongru de pouvoir le partager autour d'un culte quelqu'il soit.

Bref, gardez pour vous vos faux bons sentiments, cultivez les vrais à l'intérieur de vous, partagez les à ceux qui comptent vraiment, mais sur un forum... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2008)

Mais hélas je ne souhaite jamais la bonne année à mon chien.
Je n'en ai pas.


----------



## boodou (26 Décembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Backcat a raison dans le fil qu'il a ouvert l'autre soir.



  fayot 

les vrais mauvais sentiments semblent avoir plus la cote que les _faux bon sentiments_ 

et quand on s'en fout des deux camps on a le droit d'exister ou bien ? :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2008)

odré a dit:


> Mais hélas je ne souhaite jamais la bonne année à mon chien.
> Je n'en ai pas.


Et quand bien même&#8230; il s'en branlerait autant que nous.

Cela dit, je salue ce sentiment altruiste qui t'a fait épargner ta compagnie à une pauvre bête qui n'avait pas mérité ça


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Décembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Bonne idée, déteste moi, ça me fera une belle jambe.
> 
> Backcat a raison dans le fil qu'il a ouvert l'autre soir. Cet étalage de faux bon sentiment, d'une part c'est complètement décalé, de l'autre complètement faux, il serait temps de se l'avouer.
> 
> ...



pour ce qui est de l'étalage de faux bon sentiment .. j'adhère totalement .

pour ce qui est de cultiver les vrais autour de soi chaque jour ... j'adhère totalement . 

pour le reste ....dire bonne année ou joyeux noel ou autre quand bien même est-ce sur un forum, c'est aussi une façon de faire un sourire, un clin d'oeil... combien de solitude parfois s'exprime ainsi ou s'apaise l'espace d'un court instant par ces simples mots... juste une politesse de façade ? juste une période éphémère ..? certes, peut-être... mais cela reste juste un petit signe positif et rien que cela , cela peut faire du bien. même si ce n'est rien, même si c'est vain ...


----------



## JPTK (27 Décembre 2008)

Lu dans libé ce matin :

*LA GRANDE HYPOCRISIE DE NOËL*
_une étude scientifique démontre que les gens qui
vous souhaitent joyeux Noël ne le pensent pas vraiment._


----------



## jpmiss (27 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Lu dans libé ce matin :
> 
> *LA GRANDE HYPOCRISIE DE NOËL*
> _une étude scientifique démontre que les gens qui
> vous souhaitent joyeux Noël ne le pensent pas vraiment._




*Les ENCULÉS!!!*


----------



## JPTK (27 Décembre 2008)

Nan mais si ça se trouve en plus c'est pareil pour toutes les autres fêtes !!  :hein:

Dans quelle monde vit-on moi j'vous le demande ??

Tout ceci ne serait qu'une vaste mascarade juste pour éviter qu'on s'entre-tue ??
Nan mais tous mes rêves s'écroulent si c'est le cas quoi


----------



## Bibabelou (27 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Nan mais si ça se trouve en plus c'est pareil pour toutes les autres fêtes !!  :hein:
> 
> Dans quelle monde vit-on moi j'vous le demande ??
> 
> ...



naaaaaaan?


bah ça alors, merde et pour mon anniversaire, c'était pareil alors???

chiéééééé:mouais:


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Lu dans libé ce matin :
> 
> *LA GRANDE HYPOCRISIE DE NOËL*
> _une étude scientifique démontre que les gens qui
> vous souhaitent joyeux Noël ne le pensent pas vraiment._




d'un autre coté ... libé .... mmmm ils ont aussi leurs hypocrisies mais de bon aloi celles ci ..:rateau::rose:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2008)

"_Aimez-vous les uns les autres, sinon séparez-vous_" !


----------



## estcethomas (31 Décembre 2008)

juste BONNE ANNEE macg! et à vous tous!

et bonne soirée!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (31 Décembre 2008)

on ne souhaite jamais une "bonne année" avant le 1er janvier... bande de gros nazes...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2008)

Mais on peut en souhaiter une mauvaise .


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Janvier 2009)

BON BIN LÀ C'EST L'HEURE!!!! BONNE ANNÉE!


----------



## divoli (1 Janvier 2009)

Bonne année !


----------



## michio (1 Janvier 2009)

A tous ceux qui m'ont envoyé leurs meilleurs voeux pour 2008, je signale que cela n'a absolument servi à rien !:casse:


Pour l'année 2009 prière de m'envoyer du pognon ou des chèques-repas ! Merci d'avance...


Bonne année à tous les Mac Addicts  et à MacGé


----------



## Jellybass (1 Janvier 2009)

Je vous souhaite à tous une joyeuse année 2009, tout particulièrement à l'équipe de Mac G. 

Et puis je profite de ce post pour placer le smiley suivant, trop souvent négligé (parce que très moche, convenons-en)          --> :style:


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Janvier 2009)

Faisons court, bonne et heureuse (dans la mesure du possible) année 2009 à tous et toutes.


----------



## GGERARD (1 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,
*MEILLEURS VOEUX à TOUS*

GGERARD


----------



## claud (1 Janvier 2009)

Bonne année à tous,

mais comme le dit Voltaire dans "Tancrède" :

     "Jamais aucun succès n'a couronné mes voeux "

donc faisons le mentir, au moins sur nos mac(s) les amis !


----------



## quenaur (1 Janvier 2009)

À TOUTES ET TOUS BONNE ANNÉE 2009​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2009)

Bonne année à tous .


----------



## estcethomas (1 Janvier 2009)




----------



## xao85 (1 Janvier 2009)

*Bonne année bande de moules! * 


Une année remplis de tout plein de mac!


----------



## Centaurdedé (1 Janvier 2009)

Meilleurs vux à Tous ,
Pour cette nouvelle année 2009 !


----------



## richard-deux (1 Janvier 2009)

Bonne année à tous.


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Janvier 2009)

Je trouve ça très trivial, mais bonne année 2009 les Mac addicts.


----------



## OuiOui (1 Janvier 2009)

Bonne et heureuse année à tous les zamis = )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Janvier 2009)

...et surtout beaucoup d'amour... !







:love:


----------



## mamyblue (1 Janvier 2009)

Je vous souhaite à toutes et à tous une bonne et heureuse année 2009, avec du bonheur, de la chance, beaucoup d'amour et la santé ...


----------



## melaure (1 Janvier 2009)

Zune bonne année a vous tous aussi. Et zune bonne santé bien sur !


----------



## NED (1 Janvier 2009)

Bananier à toutes les pommes !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Zune bonne année a vous tous aussi. Et zune bonne santé bien sur !



*ah bon ?* :mouais:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (1 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2009)

*Belle, heureuse et enrichissante année 2009 à vous tous *


----------



## loustic (1 Janvier 2009)

Quelle corvée !
Chaque premier
de l'an
c'est pareil !

Enfin !
Allons-y :

Bananier et pommes sautées !


----------



## Giam_ (1 Janvier 2009)

Ce n'est pas avec des idées qu'on fait des vers, c'est avec des mots - écrit Mallarmé.
Laisse l'emploi des mots t'enseigner leur signification - écrit Wittgenstein.

Que 2009


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Janvier 2009)

Bonne année à tous les copains !


----------



## joubichou (1 Janvier 2009)




----------



## julrou 15 (1 Janvier 2009)

Bonne année à ceux que j'aime, ceux que je croise souvent ici et avec qui j'aime échanger quelques mots au détour d'un fil. 

Pour les autres, rien. 

Et pour _Lemmy_ : si tu pouvais fermer ta gueule quelque jour, 2009 attaquerait sur de bonnes bases. :love:


----------



## Sloughi (1 Janvier 2009)

Bonne Année à tous


----------



## ScubaARM (1 Janvier 2009)

Excellente année à toutes et à tous, qu'elle(s) vous apporte(nt) bonheur, prospérité et santé 



​


----------



## Ralfix (1 Janvier 2009)

Bonne et heureuse.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Janvier 2009)

*Un rectum en pleine santé !*
Parce qu'il va falloir serrer les fesses...


----------



## toys (1 Janvier 2009)

joyeuse paque a tous


----------



## stephane6646 (2 Janvier 2009)

Une heureuse année 2009 et que tout le monde soit bien


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Janvier 2009)

Que le cul vous pèle


----------



## Agrippa II (2 Janvier 2009)

Meilleurs voeux


----------



## julrou 15 (2 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Et pour _Lemmy_ : si tu pouvais fermer ta gueule quelque jour, 2009 attaquerait sur de bonnes bases. :love:



C'est aussi valable pour l'autre que je croyais disparu, mais qui, apparemment, survit encore... :sleep: :mouais:


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Janvier 2009)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Que le cul vous pèle



pas mieux...


----------



## divoli (2 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Que le cul vous pèle



Et s'il vous gratte, pensez aux oxyures. D'ailleurs 2009 devrait être l'année des oxyures.


----------



## Pharmacos (2 Janvier 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Et s'il vous gratte, pensez aux oxyures. D'ailleurs 2009 devrait être l'année des oxyures.


----------



## divoli (2 Janvier 2009)

Et le scotch qui le précède... :sleep:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Janvier 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Et le scotch qui le précède... :sleep:









=> ???


----------



## aCLR (2 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Janvier 2009)

Bonne année le boeuf donc...


----------



## aCLR (2 Janvier 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Bonne année le boeuf donc...



ne pas tes oeufs dans le même panier


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Janvier 2009)

meme si ce n'est qu'un reve , cela apaise ... (ce genre de jolie présence semble plaire )

comme le chantait souchon ... lucide hélas ( déjà du coté d'israel...l'année commence en guerre)... :

voir sous les jupes des filles ...: 
" (...)Alors faut qu'ça tombe :
Les hommes ou bien les palombes,
Les bleres, les khmers rouges,
Le moindre chevreuil qui bouge.
Fanfare bleu blanc rage,
Verres de rouge et vert de rage,
L'honneur des milices,
Tu seras un homme, mon fils.

Elles, pas fières,
Sur leurs escabeaux en l'air,
Regard implorant, et ne comprenant pas tout,
Elles, dans l'grave,
La faiblesse des hommes, elles savent
Que la seule chose qui tourne sur cette terre,
C'est leurs robes légères....(...)"


----------



## jeanba3000 (5 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Giam_ (8 Janvier 2009)

deux milles eux - mil dise - on


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2009)

Rien compris&#8230;
Tout va bien, l'année nouvelle est en route et déjà prometteuse !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

Ouais,
nous vêlant, nous vêlant...
C't'un truc de veaux, ça nan ?


----------



## jacquemoud_b (9 Janvier 2009)

eh OUI l'année commence avec un MacBook tout 200Neuf


----------



## Bassman (9 Janvier 2009)

jacquemoud_b a dit:


> eh OUI l'année commence avec un MacBook tout 200Neuf



On va le savoir dis donc...


----------



## jacquemoud_b (9 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> On va le savoir dis donc...



oui je sais je suis trop impatient,... ^^
ok je vais me retenir, je ne vais pas dire que .... Euh non!


----------



## Bassman (9 Janvier 2009)

L'éjaculation de post précoce chez le noob est un mal très répandu


----------



## jacquemoud_b (9 Janvier 2009)

non c'est pas ca, j'ai des spasmes vocaux. ne pouvant pas êtres décelés sur le forum, ils deviennent des spasmes typographiques.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> L'éjaculation de post précoce chez le noob est un mal très répandu


Bah, si au moins on en avait quelque chose à battre...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> L'éjaculation de post précoce chez le noob est un mal très répandu



Ah ouais! Encore des blaireaux post-pubères qui ont réussi à casser suffisamment les burnes à leurs vieux pour se faire offrir un Mac, histoire d'être dans le vent...
Monde de merde... :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2009)

jacquemoud_b a dit:


> non c'est pas ca, j'ai des spasmes vocaux...



T'es en train de muer, ma biquette ?...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> (...)être dans le vent...
> Monde de merde



Ouais.
Faut se baisser pour pas en ramasser dans les dents.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais.
> Faut se baisser pour pas en ramasser dans les dents.



T'es vraiment qu'un abruti dépressif!


----------



## jacquemoud_b (9 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> T'es vraiment qu'un abruti dépressif!



bon ca dégénère là, aller les enfants. on se serre la main, on se fait la bise et on reste calmes!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2009)

Non... Là ça dégénère pas encore...


----------



## Bassman (9 Janvier 2009)

C'est même très calme je trouve


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Janvier 2009)

Ah !...
PATOCH est de retour !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

jacquemoud_b a dit:


> on se fait la bise



Non.
Et puis quoi après ?


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Janvier 2009)

jacquemoud_b a dit:


> bon ca dégénère là, aller les enfants. on se serre la main, on se fait la bise et on reste calmes!



Tu as vu comme l'ambiance est conviviale sur ce forum
En deux jours, tu es déjà arrivé à te faire un noyau solide de véritables amis


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Janvier 2009)

Un nouveau qu'on va aimer? :love:


----------



## naas (9 Janvier 2009)

bonne année mon cul
3 fev 86

->


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un nouveau qu'on va aimer? :love:



*On va s'aimer, à toucher le ciel
Se séparer, à brûler nos ailes
Se retrouver comme les hirondelles
On va s'aimer, tellement tu es belle
On va jeter les clés d'la maison
On va rêver à d'autres saisons
On va quitter ces murs de prison

On va s'aimer
Sur une étoile, ou sur un oreiller
Au fond d'un train, ou dans un vieux grenier
Je veux découvrir ton visage où l'amour est né
On va s'aimer
Dans un avion, sur le pont d'un bateau
On va s'aimer, à se brûler la peau
Et s'envoler, toujours, toujours plus haut
Où l'amour est beau oh oh oh oh oh

On va s'aimer, aux marches des églises
Se réchauffer au coeur des banquises
Se murmurer toutes ces bêtises
On va s'aimer, j'aime que tu dises
On va partir au bout d'une île
Pour découvrir l'habit fragile
Se découvrir, amoureux encore

On va s'aimer
Sur une étoile, ou sur un oreiller
Au fond d'un train, ou dans un vieux grenier
Je veux découvrir ton visage où l'amour est né
On va s'aimer
Dans un avion, sur le pont d'un bateau
On va s'aimer, à se brûler la peau
Et s'envoler, toujours, toujours plus haut
Où l'amour est beau

On va s'aimer
Sur une étoile, ou sur un oreiller
Au fond d'un train, ou dans un vieux grenier
Je veux découvrir ton visage où l'amour est né
On va s'aimer
Dans un avion, sur le pont d'un bateau
On va s'aimer, à se brûler la peau
Et s'envoler, toujours, toujours plus haut
Où l'amour est beau
On va s'aimer

Je veux découvrir ton visage où l'amour est né
On va s'aimer
Dans un avion, sur le pont d'un bateau
On va s'aimer, à se brûler la peau
Et s'envoler, toujours, toujours plus haut
Où l'amour est beau, oui

On va s'aimer
On va s'aimer
On va s'aimer...*


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Janvier 2009)

Ah !...
PATOCH est de retour ! 

:love:


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ah !...
> PATOCH est de retour !
> 
> :love:



Oui. Et c'est l'une de mes occupations du jour que de le constater et d'admirer cette santé légendaire qui ne se dément pas


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Janvier 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Oui. Et c'est l'une de mes occupations du jour que de le constater et d'admirer cette santé légendaire qui ne se dément pas



On a du lui souhaiter un paquet de fois, une "bonne santé". il est plus vaillant que jamais :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Janvier 2009)

il pense tellement à tout le monde que même les petits vieux myopes et presbytes peuvent lire ses posts :love: quelle délicate attention :love:

mais est-ce bien la peine de crier si fort  _beaucoup de bruit pour pas grand chose quoi..._

en tout cas ça n'a pas bcp changé depuis la dernière fois :love:

Bananier et bonne santé tout le monde


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> il pense tellement à tout le monde que même les petits vieux myopes et presbytes peuvent lire ses posts :love: quelle délicate attention :love:
> 
> mais est-ce bien la peine de crier si fort
> 
> ...



T'ai-je déjà souhaiter une bonne année, Angie ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est même très calme je trouve


M'en suis pas encore occupé&#8230; Logique.


----------



## loustic (9 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Bananier et bonne santé tout le monde


Bananier et pommes sautées !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

loustic a dit:


> Bananier et pommes sautées !


Oui oui. Tu nous l'as déjà faite celle-là&#8230; Je veux dire, cette année. Parce que les années précédentes aussi.

C'est juste un petit mot pour te rappeler que dans "comique de répétition", il y a "comique", quoi.


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Oui oui. Tu nous l'as déjà faite celle-là&#8230; Je veux dire, cette année. Parce que les années précédente aussi.
> 
> C'est juste un petit mot pour te rappeler que dans "comique de répétition", il y a "comique", quoi.



Et en plus c'était en gros et vert...


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Et en plus c'était en gros et vert...



D'ailleurs c'est pas plus drôle en vert


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> D'ailleurs c'est pas plus drôle en vert



C'est vrai.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

Ben non. C'est ce que je voulais dire.
Alzheimer, c'est triste quand même, à la base&#8230;


----------



## Craquounette (9 Janvier 2009)

C'est encore ouvert ici ?

Vous vous souhaitez la Bonne année jusqu'à Pâques ?!? :mouais:

Sont fous ces Gaulois...


----------



## loustic (9 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Ben non. C'est ce que je voulais dire.
> Alzheimer, c'est triste quand même, à la base


... et ce n'est même pas une excuse !!!

Je suis le ténébreux, - le veuf, - l'alzheimerdé
...


----------



## Centaurdedé (15 Janvier 2009)

Salut à Toute l'Equipe de MacG ,

Meilleurs Vux pour 2009 ! 

(au cas ou j'aurais oublié)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2009)

'Tain&#8230; on a failli attendre !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> 'Tain on a failli attendre !


 
Ah ça...
_Heureusement _que janvier dure 31 jours, hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2009)

T'inquiète. J'ouvre un fil "bonne année" à partir du 1er février  J'pense à tout, moi !


----------



## yvos (15 Janvier 2009)

bonne année


----------



## vleroy (16 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> T'inquiète. J'ouvre un fil "bonne année" à partir du 1er février  J'pense à tout, moi !



double occasion de poster donc... ah c'est le floodeur qui va être content


----------



## melaure (16 Janvier 2009)

Deuxième tournée ?

Bon ben bonne année à tous ceux qui ont un ordi et qui n'avait pas de télé. Ils auront un beau cadeau : la redevance !


----------



## tirhum (29 Janvier 2009)

Bonne année  Bonne année  Bonne année  Bonne année  Bonne année  Bonne année  Bonne année  Bonne année  Bonne année  Bonne année  Bonne année  Bonne année  Bonne année  Bonne année  Bonne année  Bonne année  Bonne année  Bonne année  Bonne année  Bonne année  Bonne année  Bonne année  Bonne année  Bonne année  Bonne année  Bonne année  Bonne année  Bonne année  Bonne année  Bonne année  Bonne année  Bonne année  Bonne année  Bonne année  Bonne année  Bonne année...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> gnagnagna...  Bonne année ... gnagnagna...



Ptain, tout ça pour ça !!!  :sleep:


----------



## Grug (29 Janvier 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> C'est encore ouvert ici ?
> 
> Vous vous souhaitez la Bonne année jusqu'à Pâques ?!? :mouais:
> 
> Sont fous ces Gaulois...


ça ferme le 31. 

en attendant, à peine battu par tirhum


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> T'inquiète. J'ouvre un fil "bonne année" à partir du 1er février  J'pense à tout, moi !


On compte sur toi, hein!


Ceci dit c'est marrant, moi aussi on m'a demandé de réaliser une carte de voeux chouettos pour cette belle année 2009. 




(M'en voulez pas si mon talent ressort un peu mieux que le votre, hein les amateurs. )


----------



## Bassman (29 Janvier 2009)

Une commande de JPTK je suppose ?


----------



## Ax6 (29 Janvier 2009)

Héhé eénna ennob   les noobs les noobs les noobs les noobs les noobs les noobs les noobs

(j'voulais faire quelque chose de novateur)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Février 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Sont fous ces Gaulois...



Ah ben ça... Depuis le temps qu'on le dit, nous...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2009)

Joyeux Noël 2009 et bonne année 2010.


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Février 2009)

pas mieux :sleep:


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Février 2009)

pouêêêêÊÊÊTTTTTTTT


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> C'est encore ouvert ici ?
> 
> Vous vous souhaitez la Bonne année jusqu'à Pâques ?!? :mouais:
> 
> Sont fous ces Gaulois...



Non, mais la tradition veut que ce soit valable jusque fin janvier. Donc, voilà !


----------

